# Craftsman 10'' Direct Drive Tablesaw



## longbeard (May 11, 2012)

If this post is in the wrong forum, please relocate.

Does anyone have experience or knowledge of this tablesaw?
found one for $100, are they worth it?
only gonna use it for small projects

Thanks for any input
Harry


----------



## tim self (May 11, 2012)

Not that particular saw but direct drive in particular.  As long as you aren't using anything very dense or much over 1.5" thick they work well for what we do.  Normally they're underpowered (1/2 hp) for larger work.  The tops are normally a bit small for anything like ripping a sheet of plywood.  I know you can find full size Craftsman on Craigslist for around $150 which would be my choice.

All in all not a bad starter nut you will quickly outgrow it.


----------



## alinc100 (May 11, 2012)

Also note that the direct drive table saws are notoriously loud.
The induction(?) motors sound way louder than a belt driven saw.


----------



## longbeard (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, been lookin at the porter cable ( $300 at lowes ) hate to buy a new one, cause soon as i do,
i'll find a heck of a buy on one 
Harry


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 13, 2012)

There are probably 100's of thousands of these saws kicking around maybe even millions I had one and used it for many large projects. If you need more table space build a table and slide the saw right into it. If it is a good deal I don't think you will be sorry. You can always buy better but can you really take advantage of the better? We tend to turn our noses up at some tools but really it isn't the tool that matters, it is the craftsman.


----------



## danrs (May 13, 2012)

Been using one for 30 years.  Tough sledding on the 3 inch hardwood but otherwise has served me well.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 13, 2012)

I don't know if $100 is a great buy on it. I had a chance to buy a brand new in box King Canada direct drive table saw for $80. It's not exactly an expensive tool to buy.

Edit: I don't know why I was assuming yours was used ....


----------



## JD Combs Sr (May 13, 2012)

alinc100 said:


> Also note that the direct drive table saws are notoriously loud.
> The induction(?) motors sound way louder than a belt driven saw.



Andy to your question mark on induction motors.  Direct drive equipment typically use what is commonly called a universal(runs on AC or DC) motor and yes they are very noisy.  You can tell a universal motor by it's use of brushes and an associated commutator.  An actual induction motor has no external connections to the rotor.  The rotor is typically made up of laminated sheets of steel and develops a magnetic field by magnetic "induction" from the field windings(stator).  It is also sometimes called a synchronous motor.

Harry to your table saw question.  If it were me my minimum requirement for a table saw would include belt drive and an induction motor.  There are some smaller saws using belt drive although typically most are not "bench top" saws and will have their own legs or stand.  If space is the issue I would watch for a Bosch 4100-09.  It has a fold up stand that allows storage against a wall.  It is not belt driven but it is a premium direct drive saw.


----------



## plano_harry (May 13, 2012)

Is it the Ryobi version with the sliding miter table or a conventional miter slot?

Harry



longbeard said:


> If this post is in the wrong forum, please relocate.
> 
> Does anyone have experience or knowledge of this tablesaw?
> found one for $100, are they worth it?
> ...


----------



## mredburn (May 13, 2012)

I use my direct drive makita with a 7 1/2 thin kerf blade for fine segmenting. it works great. I also have a regular table saw as well. It will depend on what you need to do with it. If you get it use thin kerf blades even in 10 inch sizes. THey will burn out if you thicker blades on them fro regualr table saws. Damhikt


----------



## longbeard (May 13, 2012)

Harry
Yes it was the ryobi version, i passed on it though, been lookin at the porter cable ($300) at lowes but i did run across a craftsman today at a yard for $300, didnt look at any of the #s to see which model it was (dont know why ) but looked to be a older style, had a square cabinet style base, dont know forsure what the top was made of, but appeared to be like a granite looking top. Little big for the space i have ( 9 x 16 ) so a benchtop is more inline to my needs.
Thanks Guys
Harry


----------

